# Yellow watchman goby feeding?



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I bought a YWG over the weekend and I'm curious how any of you with the same fish feed this guy. The first two days it was hiding in between some rocks where I couldn't even see it. Now it's finally poking it's head out. But it doesn't leave that area. So my question is how do I feed this guy? The food never sinks therefore my external overflow quickly sucks some food up, and the rest my clowns eat. 
Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I always shutoff my return pump before starting to feed.. this way the food stays in the tank and doesnt go into the filter... it will start to decompose in your filter instead of your fishes belly

Ill feed a small round of pellets, then drop in something else and turn on one of the powerheads... let it circulate for a while..

Then ill come back in about 30 minutes and turn the return pump back on.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I think I might have bigger problems! I think one of my clowns has ich :-( I see a couple tiny white spots on one of his fins :-(


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been there before...

Just keep feeding them and monitor the progress. You can PM me if you need help/suggestions

It wont be easy to get that YCG out of the tank if you want to treat them all


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

You can also used a spot feeder such as the Kent Marine Sea Squirt Feeder that Hayward is selling

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21082&highlight=feeder

Alternatively, some rigid tubing should also do the same.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I use a turkey baster (10 bucks at Kitchen Stuff) to feed most things in my tank...

Just fill a cup with food & tank water, squirt it in a direction of target...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This!


goffebeans said:


> You can also used a spot feeder such as the Kent Marine Sea Squirt Feeder that Hayward is selling
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21082&highlight=feeder


Also you'll need to use sinking food or frozen. They won't feed from the surface let alone anything thats not rolling around on the substrate past the watchmens burrow door.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

My YWG is such a sissy. like yours, he will only come out of one area. but if i ever attempt to feed. he runs into his cave. for the most part, I think his diet consists of pods. I feed once in a while some NLS sinking pellets, that i try and target to his area.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

My YWG likes to hide. He only comes out when it is super tme.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Tiger, do you have a yellow clown goby too?


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, I also have a yellow clown goby, it likes to swim among big fish and stays on coral branches most of the time. It does not afraid of people or big fish.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> This!
> 
> Also you'll need to use sinking food or frozen. They won't feed from the surface let alone anything thats not rolling around on the substrate past the watchmens burrow door.


Ohh I'd definitely grab that from you but I'd end up paying more the $10 in gas :-( if your ever in Mississauga and you still have it shoot me a pm.

I tried a turkey blaster but the water pressure scared the goby and it hurried back to his little cave lol.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> This!
> 
> Also you'll need to use sinking food or frozen. They won't feed from the surface let alone anything thats not rolling around on the substrate past the watchmens burrow door.


this is 1000% so very true. the bigger just stays near his cave. if food is a few inches away he wont even touch it, unless the current moves it closer!


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, what's wrong with my goby? It looks like he's got a bloody lip?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

perhaps it's a she. It looks a lot like lipstick to me


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> perhaps it's a she. It looks a lot like lipstick to me


My little brother said it was kissing lol.


----------

